# litter tray lining?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I use Aubiose in my litter trays, but i find it sticks to the bottom of the litter trays which is a pain to get off, so i was wondering what you use in your litter trays?


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> I use Aubiose in my litter trays, but i find it sticks to the bottom of the litter trays which is a pain to get off, so i was wondering what you use in your litter trays?


I often wondered what is best to use - I was told wooden cat lit. I worry it is dusty. Never used what you use.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We get hay by the bale and pile it on top of a layer of newspaper in the litter trays.

We used to use the wood pellet cat litter, but stopped using that when we spotted one bun eating it.

For one rabbit allergic to hay, we use vet bed only.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> We get hay by the bale and pile it on top of a layer of newspaper in the litter trays.
> 
> We used to use the wood pellet cat litter, but stopped using that when we spotted one bun eating it.
> 
> For one rabbit allergic to hay, we use vet bed only.


We use newspaper and hay only-we used to use wood shavings but Funky has had some tummy issues so we completely get rid off it from all litter trays!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Summersky said:


> We get hay by the bale and pile it on top of a layer of newspaper in the litter trays.
> 
> We used to use the wood pellet cat litter, but stopped using that when we spotted one bun eating it.
> 
> For one rabbit allergic to hay, we use vet bed only.


i was always told that if they ate out of where they toileted they would be at risk of getting something like coxi


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

I line my tray with cat litter bags then fill with wooden pellets. I used to use paper pellets but they were very expensive compared to the wood pellets. Thor has eaten them in the past which got me very worried but he seems fine. I think he only does it occasionally when he's feeling naughty but it worries me you say it can run the risk of coxi. If that was the case i'd go back to paper pellets coz i never had a problem with it.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

We are the poor relatives here I put a layer of wood shavings in first then top it up with hay.

When they were indoors convalescing for a few weeks, I put a few layers of newspaper in then topped it up with Hay. I was cleaning them between three and four times a day when they were indoors. It kept them clean, smart and smelling fresh but my main concern at that time was to avoid infection. 

They always have fresh hay to eat but they do eat some of the hay in the litter tray. I empty their litter trays twice a day.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> i was always told that if they ate out of where they toileted they would be at risk of getting something like coxi


Rabbits naturally poo where they eat. We pile hay in their litter trays. They instrinctively eat on one side, and poo in another. The other way is to give a hay tray over the litter tray, but it is hard to give them access to enough hay then. They're eating their soft poo all the time anyway.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Am not sure if the threads answer your original question - I often come away confused or meet contradictions about what to do and what not to do. In the last two weeks I've found out that, despite 20 years of bunny owning experience, I shouldn't use a small yoghurt pot of Excel, I shouldn't use wooden cat pellets in my litter tray incase they eat them, I shouldn't use pineapple juice (tiny amount) for blockage plus my newly converted playhouse is too small (I have a run to connect and they free roam garden for hours daily under supervision). But it's all good and helps us become even better owners (even if not a bit confusing and worrying at times).


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

jemma_79 said:


> Am not sure if the threads answer your original question - I often come away confused or meet contradictions about what to do and what not to do. In the last two weeks I've found out that, despite 20 years of bunny owning experience, I shouldn't use a small yoghurt pot of Excel, I shouldn't use wooden cat pellets in my litter tray incase they eat them, I shouldn't use pineapple juice (tiny amount) for blockage plus my newly converted playhouse is too small (I have a run to connect and they free roam garden for hours daily under supervision). But it's all good and helps us become even better owners (even if not a bit confusing and worrying at times).


We've kept rabbits for 25 years here, and yes, things are changing rapidly - especially good vet treatment.

I cringe now at the way we kept our rabbits all those years ago, although we researched before we bought, followed the advice of the breeder, made the accommodation bigger than the norm, even vaccinated. But the way we kep them - in a hutch, and a separate run, would be considered cruel now. And our "large" hutches were probable little more than 4 foot.

so yes, it's a steep learing curve. We just have to try and educate the vets too. Some are excellent, but many of them lag far behind in vet care.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Summersky said:


> We've kept rabbits for 25 years here, and yes, things are changing rapidly - especially good vet treatment.
> 
> I cringe now at the way we kept our rabbits all those years ago, although we researched before we bought, followed the advice of the breeder, made the accommodation bigger than the norm, even vaccinated. But the way we kep them - in a hutch, and a separate run, would be considered cruel now. And our "large" hutches were probable little more than 4 foot.
> 
> so yes, it's a steep learing curve. We just have to try and educate the vets too. Some are excellent, but many of them lag far behind in vet care.


Done the math - 26 yrs since my first white bunny 'Snowy' (did everyone have a white bunny with pink eyes called Snowy in the 1980s?!)


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

jemma_79 said:


> Done the math - 26 yrs since my first white bunny 'Snowy' (did everyone have a white bunny with pink eyes called Snowy in the 1980s?!)


I didn't have bunny in 80s and he wasn't Snowy- but I have had white bunny with red eyes and I really miss him- I think Funky misses him too


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I use newspaper then cardboard bedding or cross cut shredded paper and hay on top of that. I was using wood pellets but it got expensive and wasnt so absorbent as what I use now. Plus I have deeper trays now


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Funky said:


> I didn't have bunny in 80s and he wasn't Snowy- but I have had white bunny with red eyes and I really miss him- I think Funky misses him too
> 
> Awww. Sorry about that - many of my friends of a similar age to me did. did. Snowy lived about 9 years in the end.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> Awww. Sorry about that - many of my friends of a similar age to me did. did. Snowy lived about 9 years in the end.


I had a Snowball lol


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I had a Snowball lol


Awwwwwwwwwwwww. Wish I was creative enough to have Snowball instead. And as for litter trays in the 1980s, afraid they had a corner in the hutch. Yet Snowy still had the whole run of the garden.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww. Wish I was creative enough to have Snowball instead. And as for litter trays in the 1980s, afraid they had a corner in the hutch. Yet Snowy still had the whole run of the garden.


Mine was the 90's though


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Mine was the 90's though


Oh you young thing! Glad we know more about being good bunny mummy and daddies these days!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I have stopped using wood shavings based on research into potentially damaging side effects ;
The Dangers of Soft Wood Shavings for Rabbits - Hop Inn

I find aubiose ok but it doesn't absorb the urine smell as well as megazorb. Megazorb seems to absorb urine and smells better for me.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lopside said:


> I have stopped using wood shavings based on research into potentially damaging side effects ;
> The Dangers of Soft Wood Shavings for Rabbits - Hop Inn
> 
> I find aubiose ok but it doesn't absorb the urine smell as well as megazorb. Megazorb seems to absorb urine and smells better for me.


I've read bad things about wood shavings. Mine are wooden cat lit pellets.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I just use hay in extra large cat trays. I used to use newspaper to line it but they just shredded it. I find it doesn't smell too bad if I wash them out regularly.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> Oh you young thing! Glad we know more about being good bunny mummy and daddies these days!


I was born in the 80's lol
I am very glad we know better than we used to...


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I was born in the 80's lol
> I am very glad we know better than we used to...


Indeed! Fine days tho the 80s!


----------

